# Ribeye Pt. Deux



## cooker613 (Jan 25, 2019)

My second go at sous vide ribeye steaks. 1 1/2 in thick, 133 for two hours, and the chared for one minute per side. 

Bagged and ready to go







In the bah






Heating the grill






Out of the bath and ready 






On the grill






Off the grill






After a five minute rest






On the table with some fries and a nice red






A nice steak need a nice wine, an Israeli red, a carenet / Shiraz


----------



## Co4ch D4ve (Jan 25, 2019)

Looks like a great meal!  Point to you for Ribeye #2.


----------



## texomakid (Jan 25, 2019)

I think you nailed it. It all looks so good.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 25, 2019)

You certainly got the hang of the SV already. Great arsenal to have in the kitchen.


----------



## baseballguy99 (Jan 30, 2019)

How was the fat?  I have found to get the fat to render down enough to be edible (I like to eat the fat of a ribeye) I have to SV it for 3-4 hours before searing.


----------



## cooker613 (Jan 30, 2019)

baseballguy99 said:


> How was the fat?  I have found to get the fat to render down enough to be edible (I like to eat the fat of a ribeye) I have to SV it for 3-4 hours before searing.


The fat was...fatty. But as I am under pretty strict orders from the doc (and more importantly the wife) not to eat that fat, it’s really not an issue for me. But when you sousvide a ribeye for four hours, what temp do you use?


----------



## baseballguy99 (Jan 30, 2019)

My wife and I like ours medium.  So I do 130 then a good sear.  Also I will hit the fatty areas with a torch sometimes.


----------

